# Windows 10 et MacBook Pro 2010 13''



## Tedsuo (13 Mars 2016)

Bonjour. 

Comme dit le titre je tente d'installer win10 sur mon Mac. Pour la raison de ma formation, car besoin de faire tourner mes programmes de dessin archi.
Sur le site Apple, les version compatible pour win10 commencé depuis 2012.
Après plusieurs tests avec boot camp qui ignorait ma version win10. J'ai fait l'installation à l'ancienne, sans passer par boot camp.
En premier j'ai installé OSX en fessant 2 partions avant l'installation et de faire ignorer la futur partition win.
Après l'installation je n'ai fais aucune mise à jour d'OSX, surtout pas toucher boot camp.
Redémarrer ma machine avec la clef USB win10 , touche ALT enfoncé et choisi de démarrer sur la clef.
Supprimé et formater la partition mise de côté pour win.
L'installation se passe à merveille, win10 démarre, nickel chrome quoi.
Lancé les mise à jours Windows obligatoire pour qu'il me trouve un Max de driver avant de finaliser le petit solde de driver qu'il n'aurait pas trouvé. Bref.
Mais après sa recherche de mise à jour, ma machine redémarre pour finir les mise à jours et là win10 se lance en récupération de système et veux se reparler.
J'ai pu trouver ce message d'erreur: l de démarrage : C:\Windows\System32\LogFiles\Srt\SrtTrail.txt"
Et me propose en boucle de réparer ou d'éteindre ma machine.
Avez-vous eu ce genre de problème?


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2016)

Tu as tenté de faire une réinstallation par dessus ?

L'option de cliquer sur Options avancées ne donne rien ?

Sinon, je serais curieux que tu détailles ton installation sans passer par Boot Camp et comment tu as créé ta clé USB bootable. Je pense que ça va en intéresser plus d'un.


----------



## Tedsuo (13 Mars 2016)

oui j'avais essayé cette option avancé et sa n'a rien donné.
C'est une clef original Windows que j'ai acheter dans un shop média.
Justement j'ai lancé une rénitialisation et voir se que sa va donner.

Comme expliqué sur mon dernier poste.
J'ai repris tout au début avec un nouveau SSD.

1. Lancer l'installation OSX, créer 2 partitions sur le disque, mais ne pas formater ou modifier la deuxième partition.
Installé OSX normalement.
2. Redémarrer en gardant la touche ALT enfoncé jusqu'à l'ouverture de la fenêtre qui permettra de choisir OSX, une clef ou autres périphériques.
3. Choisir le boot Windows (clef, dvd, iso)
4. Formater la partition qui va héberger Windows.
5. Suivre les données qui suivront l'installation.
6. Mise à jours et installation de tout les drivers.

Mais justement dans mon cas. Je ne peut utiliser boot camp car il ne prend pas en charge win10. C'est pour ça que j'ai procédé comme suit.


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2016)

En effet, ta version de Boot Camp ne te permet pas d'installer Windows 10... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990

Au début, j'ai quand même l'impression que tu aurais du installer les pilotes fournis pas Apple et ensuite faire les MAJ avec Windows.

Du moins, c'est ce que je pense en ayant lu ce message... http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-26490941-probleme-demarrage-windows-8 ...même si cela concerne Windows 8. Tente une réinstallation complète par dessus.

*Edit :* un peu de lecture à faire pour le fichier SrtTrail.tct... https://www.google.fr/?gws_rd=ssl#q=SrtTrail.txt


----------



## Tedsuo (13 Mars 2016)

La rénitialisation n'a rien donné non plus.
J'ai formaté le disque et lancé une nouvelle installation et vais suivre tes liens.
Je redonne nouvelle dans la journée.
Merci


----------



## moderno31 (20 Mars 2016)

Tedsuo a dit:


> La rénitialisation n'a rien donné non plus.
> J'ai formaté le disque et lancé une nouvelle installation et vais suivre tes liens.
> Je redonne nouvelle dans la journée.
> Merci


Hello,

Franchement, te prends pas la tête avec Windaube...
J'utilise aussi mon Mac dans des conditions similaires aux tiennes. C'est à dire que je monte beaucoup de machines serveur via la Virtualisation. Je me suis acheté une licence VMWare Fusion 
https://www.vmware.com/fr/products/fusion

Ça ne coute pas un bras non plus, et tu paies à la licence. Pas par an. Du coup, je monte n'importe quel OS dans la plus grande des simplicités. Je ne souhaite pas utiliser quelque chose comme Boot Camp car je veux que l'OS Apple reste en route, pour bénéficier de toute sa puissance.

Avantages :
- Facile à utiliser / Installation rapide quand on a un ".iso"
- Consomme peu de RAM (mes machines ont 8Go mini...)
- Centre de compatibilité polyvalent (VMWare Tools)
- Fusion, donc, avec l'OS Apple (passerelles entre les 2 systèmes via un système de partage
- Auto comptabilité du copier/coller de Mac vers Windows
- Windows X s'exécute dans un bureau séparé (dont prise en charge du copier coller)
- La connectique (usa, SD, Disque dur, CD et CD virtuel) est bien pris en charge

J'utilise ça pour travailler dans des environnements Linux, Windows (utilisateur ou serveurs) ça me rends de fiers services au quotidien...

Pourquoi n'essaierais-tu pas ?

A ta dispo pour te renseigner plus ou t'aider...


----------

